# General > Sport >  High Life at Macdonald Aviemore Highland Resort

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*High Life at Macdonald Aviemore Highland Resort*

Members of The Highland Council?s High Life leisure access scheme will now have access to swimming and leisure facilities in Aviemore thanks to a partnership between the Council and Macdonald Aviemore Highland Resort.     From Wednesday 1st April, locals and people from throughout the Highlands who have High Life membership will be able to use the Resort?s swimming pool with flume, sauna, steam room and spa pool.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

